# Lost drybag may 12 Moab Daily



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you leave it on the ground? Doing a side hike up Bull Canyon? Float off the boat or something? I'm going to take some rookies down the daily tomorrow to practice ferries and eddie lines. Will keep an eye out, though we're putting on at the standard put in around mile 24.5 at Hittle Bottom, downstream of Bull Canyon.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

floated off the boat, rafted the section a couple times since and no luck. Appreciate ya keepin your eyes peeled.


----------

